# [OT] Google Talk è arrivato

## .:deadhead:.

Ecco la pagina:

http://www.google.com/talk/

e [tramit google news  :Wink: ] 

articoli sul web a riguardo

Il client by google è solo per windows, ma sfruttando jabber potete usare il vostro account GMail/Talk anche con Gaim Adium iChat e Trillian...

L'interfaccia è semplice ed intuitiva, la gamma cromatica rispecchia il classico stile a-la-google [sfondo bianco, colori essenziali].

Stretta integrazione con GMail, con un tasto vi si aprirà il browser con la pagina principale di GMail.

[pensieri a casaccio]

Stanno percorrendo la stessa via di msn...Con il vantaggio che non è così incasinato come quest'ultimo [niente passport] anche se i dubbi sulla privacy rimanono... 

Sto come sviluppando un po' di antipatia verso questo colosso. Supporta l'OS [pensato solo al Google Summer of Code] ma... quanto potere che ha con Google News: posso influenzare la realtà, evitando di proposito di inseire certe notizie...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

GMail è bella, davvero! Peccato mantenga le mie mail dopo la distruzione del mio account [evviva quindi il POP]  :Very Happy: 

E' una strana bestia google... Ma almeno supporta gli standard aperti

----------

## lavish

Interessante! Che ne dici di mettere il tag [OT] però?  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

E c'hai raggggione!  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

mi turba però il fatto che il software nasca sempre sotto windows... eppure loro hanno forse i migliori programmatori ed ingegneri linux...

bo... strategia commerciali come al solito.

Comunque sarebbe interessante capire il funzionamento della parte audio/video.

ciao

----------

## lavish

Provato con wine  :Very Happy:  Funziona bene ma non si connette....  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

dead, non trovi che usando adeguatamente il bbcode i link vengono più belli a vedersi e non fanno sforare l'impaginazione sul mio "modesto" 1024x768?

Ad esempio:

 [tramit google news  :Wink: ] articoli sul web a riguardo

 *Quote:*   

> Sto come sviluppando un po' di antipatia verso questo colosso. Supporta l'OS [pensato solo al Google Summer of Code] ma... quanto potere che ha con Google News: posso influenzare la realtà, evitando di proposito di inseire certe notizie...  

 

Abbiamo parlato di Google in questo thread  :Wink: 

Adesso, dopo le cazziate e i riferimenti esterni, passiamo alle "domande serie" su gtalk:

Qualcuno ha provato ad aggiungere contatti jabber esterni? Ovvero, collegati sul loro account provare ad esempio ad aggiungere randomaze@jabber.linux.it o simili?

----------

## Danilo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GMail è bella, davvero! Peccato mantenga le mie mail dopo la distruzione del mio account [evviva quindi il POP] 
> 
> 

 

Non e' possibile cancellarle?

Vabbe' e' una scocciatura ma e' la soluzione...

----------

## lavish

randomaze, io per aggiungere contatti jabber ci riesco, ma non ho nessuno con il client per win... 

:/

ps: povero .:deadhead:.  :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Beh... almeno ci sono gia' le guide ufficiali di come metterlo su gaim e altri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

probabilmente perchè windows ha un maggior bacino di utenza. Su linux che successo avrebbe un nuovo client? IMVHO 0! Toglietemi tutto ma non il mio Gaim. E cmq la mancanza del nuovo client non pregiudica l'uso del IM, ma solo del VoIP. Probabilmente in futuro, dopo che la fase di testing sarà conclusa, giungerà anche per linux il client.

Fateci caso tutte le novità presentate da Google sono per l'azienda ancora in beta: questo permette loro di far errori o introdurre novità con libertà. Per certi versi sembra M$ che vende prodotti ancora in beta. Certo è che mentre i prodotti m$ li dovresti pagare, almeno i servizi di Google sono free.

@le critiche

si vede che le vacanze son servite... Guarda che succede a non postare dopo un po': ci si dimentica i fondamentali  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> probabilmente perchè windows ha un maggior bacino di utenza.

 

Concordo. Anche se sviluppare un app per windows costasse di più, trattandosi di servizi che necessitano di un ampio bacino di utenza gli conviene.

 *Quote:*   

> Toglietemi tutto ma non il mio Gaim. E cmq la mancanza del nuovo client non pregiudica l'uso del IM, ma solo del VoIP. Probabilmente in futuro, dopo che la fase di testing sarà conclusa, giungerà anche per linux il client.

 

Sinceramente quello che spero é che la cosa possa essere di stimolo ai gaim-devel per aggiungere anche il supporto VoIP compatibile  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha provato ad aggiungere contatti jabber esterni? Ovvero, collegati sul loro account provare ad esempio ad aggiungere randomaze@jabber.linux.it o simili?

 

Appena provato con un amico... non funziona assolutamente. Ad entrambi appaiono i contatti come "offline"

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Appena provato con un amico... non funziona assolutamente. Ad entrambi appaiono i contatti come "offline"

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Spero vivamente che sia un baco destinato a chiudersi e non una scelta mirata.

----------

## knefas

Gaim ha partecipato al Summer Of Code, per cui mi sa (e spero!) che ci sara' pressione/aiuto dai devel di Google per fare un plugin anche per la voce...

----------

## silian87

Qua l'ho aggiunto con un mio amico, tutti e due da gaim, e va tutto senza problemi...

----------

## lavish

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Qua l'ho aggiunto con un mio amico, tutti e due da gaim, e va tutto senza problemi...

 

Io l'ho provato con un client per windows (lui) e gaim (io).. boh!

----------

## grentis

Provato con windows(lui) e Adium(io) e va...

----------

## die-hard

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Qua l'ho aggiunto con un mio amico, tutti e due da gaim, e va tutto senza problemi... 
> 
> Io l'ho provato con un client per windows (lui) e gaim (io).. boh!

 

mi aiutate con la configurazione di gaim inquanto non mi fa accedere?

----------

## sktrdie

scusate non ho ben capito, non ho ben capito sta roba cosa ha in + di AIM...se e' meglio

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> probabilmente perchè windows ha un maggior bacino di utenza. Su linux che successo avrebbe un nuovo client? IMVHO 0! Toglietemi tutto ma non il mio Gaim. E cmq la mancanza del nuovo client non pregiudica l'uso del IM, ma solo del VoIP.

 

Anche se, senza il VoIP il nuovo client non ha nessun senso di esistere, visto che gia' tutti fanno quello che fa google...

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io l'ho provato con un client per windows (lui) e gaim (io).. boh!

 

Qui sullo stesso gaim (loggato su google e su jabber.org) ho provato ad aggiungere me stesso ma non sono arrivati i messaggi di richiesta  :Sad: 

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> mi aiutate con la configurazione di gaim inquanto non mi fa accedere?

 

Hai seguito passo passo questa guida?

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> scusate non ho ben capito, non ho ben capito sta roba cosa ha in + di AIM...se e' meglio

 

Dipende da quello che cerchi. In generale usare un protocollo aperto é meglio (ovviamente IMHO), se la tua domanda era sulle funzionalità, beh, dipende da cosa cerchi in un IM!

----------

## die-hard

ti ringrazio, su google talk il link non dava errore

----------

## randomaze

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> ti ringrazio, su google talk il link non dava errore

 

 :Embarassed:  mi sa che ho sbagliato il link.

Riprova con questa pagina

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *die-hard wrote:*   ti ringrazio, su google talk il link non dava errore 
> 
>  mi sa che ho sbagliato il link.
> 
> Riprova con questa pagina

 

credo che ci sia un problema di sessioni.. se provi la prima volta non funziona ma alla seconda si.. questo per entrambi i link che hai postato! :Razz: 

----------

## Guglie

anche voi no riuscite ad aggiungere all'account di google un utente jabber con un altro server?

se sarà così anche in futuro sarà anche a protocollo aperto, ma rovinerebbe il fatto che jabber funziona con servers multipli e non legati fra di loro

----------

## matttions

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> anche voi no riuscite ad aggiungere all'account di google un utente jabber con un altro server?
> 
> se sarï¿½ cosï¿½ anche in futuro sarï¿½ anche a protocollo aperto, ma rovinerebbe il fatto che jabber funziona con servers multipli e non legati fra di loro

 

anche io sono in questa situazione ...

Non riesco ad aggiungere un contatto jabber che nn sia un contatto gmail..

stress..

----------

## Onip

non funziona neppure l'instant messagging tra server diversi. ho provato a scrivere dal mio account @jabber.linux.it a quello @gmail.com e viceversa, ma non si filano.... (Invece con @jabber.linux.it e @tipic.com funziona alla grande)

Speriamo che sia dovuto solamente al fatto che è in beta...

----------

## comio

 *Onip wrote:*   

> non funziona neppure l'instant messagging tra server diversi. ho provato a scrivere dal mio account @jabber.linux.it a quello @gmail.com e viceversa, ma non si filano.... (Invece con @jabber.linux.it e @tipic.com funziona alla grande)
> 
> Speriamo che sia dovuto solamente al fatto che è in beta...

 

ho la sensazione che il loro server non "routa" i messaggi verso altri server...

bo

----------

## Guglie

http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=23907

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=23907

 Quello si sapeva, ma qui sembra che manco i messaggini diretti non arrivino... :-/ dev'esser proprio in beta  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

@deadhead: il riferimento "live" si riferisce appunto alla comunicazione istantanea a cui annuisci tu, non all'audio/video

----------

## knefas

A quanto pare da oggi si puo' parlare a jabber via google talk, e vice versa....qualcuno ha gia' provato?

Non me ne ero accorto, ma e' stato anche slashdotted.Last edited by knefas on Wed Jan 18, 2006 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

 *knefas wrote:*   

> e vice versa....

 

Boh, a me funziona solo in un senso...

Gmail -> Jabber OK

Jabber -> Gmail no (errore 503 e 502)

chi ne sa di più parli!!   :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Ho provato sia Gmail -> jabber che jabber -> Gmail come aggiunta contatti, autorizzazione, connessione criptata (sia OTR che gaim-encryption), chat sia nell'uno che nell'altro verso e funziona tutto alla grande, ci voleva finalemente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

Ottima cosa, posso finalmente chiudere il mio account gtalk.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *knefas wrote:*   

> A quanto pare da oggi si puo' parlare a jabber via google talk, e vice versa....qualcuno ha gia' provato?
> 
> Non me ne ero accorto, ma e' stato anche slashdotted.

 

Provato e attualmente funzionante con GAIM  :Very Happy: 

P.S. Dovrebbe essere possibile farlo anche con Kopete   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

oggi funziona anche a me, chissà perchè ieri no...

----------

## Deus Ex

Qui tutto funzia alla grande!  :Very Happy: 

----------

